# Wooley's Almost Famous Burgers



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks good. What did you use for the meat, ground chuck?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I had to use 80/20 ground beef. No chuck on the shelves. :sad: The seasoning is what makes it.


----------



## khloekay (Sep 8, 2020)

wooleybooger said:


> I made my famous Almost famous burgers yesterday. Can't eat two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really look interesting, I love the finishing, it's masterclass [emoji1][emoji1]

Sent from my Infinix X650B using Tapatalk


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> I had to use 80/20 ground beef. No chuck on the shelves. :sad: The seasoning is what makes it.


What seasoning do you use?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

roughneck said:


> What seasoning do you use?


I used Guy's Seasoning. Available only online now. I've been using it for years on all types of meat. Their meat market closed several years ago but the seasoning is still available. I buy 5 lb. bags, lasts me 2 to 3 years. If you order you might want to figure the most economical quantity as you will pay shipping. I didn't know they had a burger recipe on the website.

https://guysseasoning.com/


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Burger looks delicious.

Is Guy’s seasoning spicy hot? Im not a fan of hot.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Burger looks delicious.
> 
> Is Guy’s seasoning spicy hot? Im not a fan of hot.


No, not hot. I think it's salty sweet. Salt, brown sugar, paprika, spices, MGS I think. I mix it into the meat before forming the patties rather than rub it on after forming because I don't pack the meat tight into patties, rather loose, handle carefully and with a large spatula. I don't know how much, sometimes I take a little meat and cook it to check seasoning sometimes I don't. Occasionally too much. No matter it's all good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Salty, sweet sounds like Tony Chachere’s Original Creole Seasoning.
I use it on a lot of stuff. If you use it - don’t use salt.
Have you ever used it Wooley...
It has salt, garlic, red pepper, brown sugar, and other spices.

It available at Walmart.
17 oz for 2.18

Also available, on Amazon, but more expensive.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Salty, sweet sounds like Tony Chachere’s Original Creole Seasoning.
> I use it on a lot of stuff. If you use it - don’t use salt.
> Have you ever used it Wooley...
> It has salt, garlic, red pepper, brown sugar, and other spices.
> ...


Yes I've used it but I'm not much on OTC creole/cajun seasoning. Much prefer to throw in the trinity and individual spices. White pepper, red pepper, thyme, salt, black pepper, etc. Varies a little with the dish.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What are the ingredients in Guys seasoning?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

As best I can tell salt, spices, garlic, sugar, natural hickory smoke and papain. I don't have a label to read. Best I can do is to enlarge a picture and it goes blurry.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> I had to use 80/20 ground beef. No chuck on the shelves. :sad: The seasoning is what makes it.


Around here 80/20 is ground chuck. 70/30 is ground beef.
Did you actually bake them?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> I used Guy's Seasoning. Available only online now. I've been using it for years on all types of meat. Their meat market closed several years ago but the seasoning is still available. I buy 5 lb. bags, lasts me 2 to 3 years. If you order you might want to figure the most economical quantity as you will pay shipping. I didn't know they had a burger recipe on the website.
> 
> https://guysseasoning.com/


That is a darn good price on the spices in bulk. Just making my rub and rib rub is not cheap, I can't imagine what it would cost for 5 pounds of it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> Did you actually bake them?


Yes, 350 for 15/20 minutes. Store I go to sells 85/15 ground chuck. They didn't have any that day.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> That is a darn good price on the spices in bulk. Just making my rub and rib rub is not cheap, I can't imagine what it would cost for 5 pounds of it.


Keep in mind that you have to pay shipping. As I recalled that a little more that doubled my cost but was worth it IMO. Next time I need some I may called and ask if I can pick it up locally. The family lives in Houston and ship from home I think.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> As best I can tell salt, spices, garlic, sugar, natural hickory smoke and papain. I don't have a label to read. Best I can do is to enlarge a picture and it goes blurry.



Salt, sugar, spices, Monosodium Glutamate, Natural Hickory Smoke, and papain.


Does the smoke come floating out when you open it? :wink2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> Keep in mind that you have to pay shipping. As I recalled that a little more that doubled my cost but was worth it IMO. Next time I need some I may called and ask if I can pick it up locally. The family lives in Houston and ship from home I think.


Even with shipping, that would be a good price.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Salt, sugar, spices, Monosodium Glutamate, Natural Hickory Smoke, and papain.
> 
> 
> Does the smoke come floating out when you open it? :wink2:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

No but there is definitely a good smell when you open a package.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I used to watch Emeril Live when it was on TV.
He had a spice mix he called essence. He made his own and had a line of spices he sold I think.
Well one night he gave the complete ingredient list for Emeril's Essence spice rub and seasoning.
I have the list and quantities for each spice if anyone's interested.
In fact I am out and need to make another 2 cup batch. 
Its very good on most everything.


----------

